# URC Reports against "Federal Vision"



## Scott1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Another biblical reformed denomination has issued a report against the serious errors of these teachings.

Doug Wilson is mentioned several times in the report.

The report has 15 points at the end, ways in which the teachings are potentially out of accord with the Three Forms of Unity.

http://www.wscal.edu/clark/urcnajustificationrepfinaljune09.pdf


----------



## mvdm (Jun 9, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Another biblical reformed denomination has issued a report against the serious errors of these teachings.
> 
> Doug Wilson is mentioned several times in the report.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, this report is not issued "by the denomination". It is a committee's report whose conclusions have no official status at this point. The report will be presented to our upcoming Synod in July for purposes of the churches' study.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mark,

From a polity standpoint, would you kindly give us some background on the role of these kinds of reports in the URC?


----------



## mvdm (Jun 10, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Mark,
> 
> From a polity standpoint, would you kindly give us some background on the role of these kinds of reports in the URC?


 
This is somewhat of an open question in the URC. As I see it, after discussion on the report, the motion would be to "recommend the report to the churches for study". So technically the report itself is not adopted as an official pronouncement of the churches. While the report could be used as a resource for local consistories in evaluating the subject matter {FV}, it does not take on "binding" status. 

I would note that our upcoming Synod will consider an overture that asks that we clearly define the status of such reports. If that passes, then I could more clearly answer your question!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 10, 2010)

In the URC, are report committees appointed by a higher body in the denomination?

Also, is there an equivalent to presbytery in the system, or to a general assembly?

Would a study paper be intended as a practical tool for the consistory or more intended as a denominational position, or both, or does it depend on its commission? (Maybe this is what the upcoming overture you mentioned will determine)


----------



## mvdm (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, there are a range of committees appointed at Synod. This Justification/FV study committee was appointed at the meeting of Synod 2007, with the instruction to report back at the meeting of Synod 2010. (Synod is most analogous to your General Assembly.)

However, we do not call Synod a "body", nor do we consider it "higher". It has no continuing life/authority of its own. Original, continuing authority rests with the local consistory alone. The authority of Synod is "delegated" to it by the local consistories. Our church order defines Synod as a "broader assembly" or "meeting", where the churches convene to address limited issues for a limited time. Synod can only consider matters/appeals/overtures that have originated from a local consistory. A Synod is not take up and decide some new matter _sua sponte_.

So yes, the committee report itself is intended to guide or inform the local consistories, rather than stand as the stated federational position. And yes, the upcoming overture, if adopted, will help codify and clarify this understanding, and hopefully prevent misuse of such study reports.


----------

